# budgie has a feather cyst



## SGorse (Aug 6, 2021)

Hi my budgie has a feather cyst which is getting bigger and bigger. We have taken him to an avarice vets twice and he is not concerned and says it will eventually explode. We have been given him antibiotics snd pain killers. He has had it for about 8 weeks now. We bathe it in warm salty water as well. The vet asked us to send another picture in a months time and if it is no better we can have his wing removed. This seems a bit drastic. Can anyone recommend what else we can fo. He is usually such a happy little bird. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Leaving a growth to explode to me is unacceptable, feather cysts can be surgically removed, I would get another opinion from another avian vet.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*

*Avian Association of Veterinarians*

*You definitely need a second opinion. That cyst needs to be properly treated and soon.
If the cyst ruptures, it will probably kill the bird.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Here is a link to some info about feather cysts, warning it contains some graphic pictures of cysts Feather Cysts / Feather Lump | Beauty of Birds


----------



## SGorse (Aug 6, 2021)

Thank you for all your replies. We are going to try and find another vets for a second opinion.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Good luck, please let us know how things go after getting a second opinion. 💜*


----------

